# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GBKey Huawei Module v1.32 - IMEI Repair for Huawei MTK Based Phones

## mohamed73

*HUAWEI MODULE VER 1.32* *RELEASED*  *******************
*** WHAT'S NEW ***
*******************   *YOU NEED IT, WE GIVE IT TO YOU FREE*   *- ADDED REPAIR IMEI/IMEI2 FOR FOLLOWING MODELS    
- Huawei Y3II
- Huawei Y5II
- Huawei Y6 Compact
- Huawei Y6 Elite
- Huawei Y6 Pro
- Huawei GR3
- Huawei G Power
- Huawei Holly2 Plus
- Huawei Honor 4C Pro
- Huawei P8 Lite Smart
- Huawei Enjoy 5
- Huawei Enjoy 5S 
All Variants : TIT-xx , Tag-xx, Single and Dual SIM Supported    
ADDED Backup option, to make backups for new models or not listed models  and new coming models. If you get a new model, just make backup and  send us file and we will add solution   
*** Huawei ID Remove / FRP Remove is FREE, 
You just need get Credits in your account (after operation no credits Deduced)*  *JUST GIVE IT A TRY*    *WE WILL NOT REST TILL WE COVER ALL MODELS / ALL OPERATIONS 
WHO CAN GIVE YOU MORE ???!!!!*  *YOU STILL DO NOT HAVE YOUR GB-KEY ???!!!!!*    *Download fast HUAWEI MODULE and GIVE IT a TRY* 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*   *NOW WITH GBKEY HUAWEI MODULE YOU ARE ABLE TO DO* 
  Code: *QCOM Based Phones*
-Unlock FREE 
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE 
-Repair Vendor / Country   FREE
-FRP Reset FREE 
-Huawei ID Unlock FREE  *HiSilicon Based Phones*
-Unlock FREE  
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE 
-Repair Vendor / Country   FREE
-FRP Reset FREE 
-Huawei ID Unlock FREE  *CDMA*
-Repair ESN,IMEI etc etc...FREE   *HQXA*
-Unlock FREE 
-Repair IMEI, SN, BT...etc  FREE 
-Repair Vendor / Country   FREE
-FRP Reset FREE (Old and New Fastboot Supported)  *MTK*
-FRP RESET FREE 
-Unlock FREE FOLOWING MODELS :
- Huawei Y3II
- Huawei Y5II
- Huawei Y6 Pro / Y6 Elite / Compact
- Huawei GR3
- Huawei G Power
- Huawei Holly2 Plus
- Huawei Honor 4C Pro
- Huawei P8 Lite Smart
- Huawei Enjoy 5
- Huawei Enjoy 5S 
- Repair Imei / Imei2  FREE 
And all known Huawei MTK Based phones. if not in Drop list just give it a try selecting similar model. 
All Variants : TIT-xx , Tag-xx, Single and Dual SIM Supported   *NO Root, NO Active Diag, NO LIMITS 
All operations with USB Cable, Added info HOW To Proceed on Screen.  
NO NEED SELECT PHONE MODEL, MODEL IS DETECTED AUTOMATICALLY*  *MORE IS COMING SOON , STAY TUNNED !!!!!* 
REMOVE *HUAWEI ID* is now FREE, Just you need get your account with Credits, Will not deduced after operation    *Disclaimer:  This IMEI REPAIR Feature is released to repair original Imei of your  phone (same on Phone Sticker) ... Changing of IMEI is illegal in some  countries, and we will not be held responsible for any consequences that  befall*    *WHERE TO BUY GBKEY*   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Need to say : THANKS to @nasimshoukat for the Unique Backup posted in forum 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
Too much request for this feature of imei repair, and very poor cooperation. 
Br_

----------

